
2016 Google Tracker: Everything Google is working on for the new year - bpierre
http://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2016/01/2016-google-tracker-everything-google-is-working-on-for-the-new-year/
======
stevesearer
Off-topic, but I love watching editors dance around how to report on
Alphabet/Google. It would more correctly be the "2016 Alphabet Tracker", but
I'm sure there is much more click action on a headline that includes Google
since most people wouldn't know what Alphabet is.

